# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Słaba erekcja, przedwczesny wytrysk proszę o pomoc

## xxxkamil

Witam.. na początek zacznę, że mam 22 lata.. od dłuższego czasu bo mniej więcej roku mam dość spory problem ze stosunkiem.. problemy charakteryzują się nie tylko przed wczesnym wytryskiem ale także dość spore problem ze wzwodem.. Aby uprawiać sex w prezerwatywie mogę praktycznie zapomnieć.. penis nie jest wystarczająco sztywny nawet by nałożyć do końca prezerwatywę.. a nawet jeśli już zdołam jakimś cudem nałożyć to tylko przez bardzo krótki czas.. Bez zabezpieczenia uprawiałem jedynie sex z dziewczyną, która stosowała antykoncepcje poprzez tabletki, które przyjmowała.. lecz wtedy gdy nawet doszło do stosunku było to strasznie krótko nawet nie więcej niż dwie minuty czasem nawet znacznie szybciej i już dochodziło do orgazmu z mojej strony..  Wiem i naczytałem się, że problemów może być mnóstwo spowodowanych tym dlaczego tak się dzieje.. dlatego chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że od kilku lat mam dość wysokie ciśnienie.. i byłem już kilka razy na wizytach kontrolnych w szpitalu gdy ciśnieniomierz tętno pokazywał trochę ponad 200.. nie wiem czy nie mam przez to jakiś dziwnych problemów właśnie z krzepliwością krwi.. Próbowałem już także z bezlateksowymi prezerwatywami `Skyn` bo spodziewałem się, że może z nimi chociaż dam radę.. Przyznam szczerze, że zamówiłem nawet całkiem niedawno Permen King na lepszą erekcję i praktycznie rezultaty są niezauważalne.. oprócz tego, zamówiłem także Climax Control za 170zł na przedwczesny wytrysk i nadal obawiam się, że zero efektów.. naczytałem się także, że skoro mogę mieć problemy z nadciśnieniem to takie tabletki na lepszą potencję nawet nie zadziałają.. bądź mogą się objawiać jeszcze innymi skutkami ubocznymi.. Więc mam wrażenie, że te problemy z seksem to nie raczej podłoże psychiczne.. tylko coś ze zdrowiem niestety.. Nie mam pojęcia jak z tym walczyć.. lub gdzie powinienem się skierować najpierw.. czy do urologa czy do seksuologa..?  Bo przyjmowanie viagry to chyba także nie byłoby żadnym rozwiązaniem..?

----------


## Blog Kamagra

Problemy ze słabą erekcją spowodowane są często przez słabe krążenie krwi. Jeżeli chcesz wiedzieć więcej na ten temat to zapraszam na artykuł który opisuje wszystkie przyczyny zaburzeń impotencji. Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na stosowanie leku w celu wyeliminowania problemu, kamagra będzie najlepszym przyjacielem.

----------


## torek

Czytam Twój post jakby to były moje słowa. Swego czasu również walczyłem z problemem wczesnego wytrysku. Przez to bałem się stosunku z kobietą ponieważ wiedziałem, że jej nie zaspokoję. 5 ruchów i koniec. 
Może wypróbuj tabletek Orgasm Control  ? U mnie podziałały i długość stosunku z 3 minut zwiększyła się do ponad 15 przez co zarówno ja jak i moja partnerka jesteśmy o wiele bardziej zadowoleni. Oczywiście ona o żadnym środku nie wie  :Wink: 
Stosuje tabletki i jest o wiele lepiej niż w prezerwatywie za którymi szczerze mówiąc nie przepadam. Jednak jeśli mus to mus.

----------


## isek

No ja nie wiem czy dałbym za tabletki 170 zł ... O wiele tańsze są tabletki Orgasm Control jakie poleca kolega powyżej. Sam stosuję raz na jakiś czas (kiedyś codziennie). Bardzo skuteczne. Sprawiają, że erekcja jest mocniejsza i i jesteś w stanie o wiele dłużej uprawiać seks. Moim zdaniem warto jest sobie wyprobować  ponieważ obecnie na forach bardzo wiele osób sobie to poleca. Oczywiście nie ma pewności, że na Ciebie również zadziałe ale duża szansa jest.

----------

